# Wifi Special Characters



## Megagreg (Jul 10, 2018)

Just got my Model 3 TODAY! Very excited! But once I got the car back home, and tried to connect to my home WiFi, I could not enter my password because it contains a \ symbol (backslash, not forward slash). I searched all over the car's keyboard, tried difference combinations of using the Shift key (long pressed the / key like you do on the iPhone), but I could not find this character. 

Do special characters like this exist on the Tesla, or do I have to change my Home Wifi password (which is connected to about 20-30 various device - maybe more)? 

If special characters like the \ are not supported, does anyone know if they will be in the new firmware 9?

Many thanks
Greg


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Not in the car to check my keyboard so I'm not aware of what keys are there, sounds like you've done a thorough job. 

I just happen to be sitting in an IT audit meeting however, so just thinking maybe this is the perfect time to update that password and reassure yourself you are secure !


----------

